# Aggressive """NOT"""



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

The warranty is lifetime for parts. IF you take it apart and know the part number and can put it back together. If you want a 10 - 20 year sander, buy a Makita.


----------



## BrianStrothcamp (Jan 10, 2011)

by yourself a porter cable 7346
http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-7346SP-6-Inch-Random-Polishing/dp/B002EQ96MG

these things are tanks… highly used in the auto polishing industry but i been powering thru wood for over 5 years with mine… dropped countless times… plus polished the cars a dozen times… still kickin like new


----------



## dargo (Apr 10, 2012)

thanks guys.. i was just looking at getting another porter cable. Brian, lowes has the one you mentioned.. gonne pick one up tomorrow.


----------



## lazyoakfarm (Sep 28, 2010)

I have had the 5" for 3 years and it works great. Its used only for light duty applications a several times a year. I also have all the cordless tools and have had the batteries changed out for fee twice. It takes about 3 months to get the replacement batteries wich is a real pain. I paid $499 for the cordless set and get free batteries for life. I get a lot of use out of all the cordless tools maintaining my rentals. As long as you register for the lifetime warranty it covers labor, but you have to take it to the authorized service shop and wait 3 months… I had my sliding miter saw lock up and they ended up replacing the enitre base when it was 5 years old. I guess you can tell that I am a fan of my Ridgid tools, but again, most of what i use them for is pretty much light duty. (for what its worth)


----------



## grumpy749 (Nov 22, 2011)

wow this is unbelieveable. I own two of these sanders and I could not do without them. I do a ton of sanding and both work great. To each his own I guess but you have to wonder why some people have good lock with a product and others have nothing but trouble


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Before you buy a porter cable (I have one)take a look at this Milwaukee I own 8 ROS and this guy is the best even though some of my others cost a lot more. Read the reviews.
http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-6021-21-Random-Sander-collection/dp/B0012RWCF6


----------



## dargo (Apr 10, 2012)

thanks guys for the feedback..really appreciate.. glad i found this site and have the opportunity to get feedback from guys that can understand my language..lol…lazyoakfarm: i have 4 of the 5" ridgid sanders and so far they're fine. * My sanders usually last me about 2 years because of the use they get, so spending 75 buck for that length of use is fine with me.. I just give them away to friends before they actually die out..


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

I have the 5 inch one and think its great, i was considering buying this one instead and am glad I didnt. I got my 5 inch at a refurbished tool store for $35, I think the 6 incher was $55.

The deciding factor for me was I knew I could buy the 5 inch discs anywhere but the 6 inch ones are harder to find.


----------



## ferstler (Oct 5, 2008)

I have the earlier version of this unit and have never had trouble with it. The new version shown in your photo seems to have a better dust-collecting hookup (mine has an idiotic design and idiotic dust bag), but since I work outdoors on a deck adjacent to my small shop I just let the dust blow out over my wooded yard, anyway. Supposedly, the newer version also has an easier to adjust disc range, and maybe that is why the newer model is having problems. The upgrade weakened things in some way in order to make the adjustment easier to do.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

I agree with LazyOakFarm and Grummpy. I love my Ridgid. I have had to bring some to the "hospital" but they've been repaired or replaced. I've have 5 battery replacements too in 4 years. I took anywhere from a 3 - 8 weeks.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I believe the term *"aggressive"* is what the tool makes you when it fails just when you need it!

I do not own any Rigid tools but I have been tempted just based on their warranty. I have two PC ROS that my kids got me for Christmas(es) and I love them both (the kids *and* the ROS) even though the older single speed unit did give me quite scare.

I was sanding some bar stool legs, after I shortened them and squared them to the floor, and one of corners caught a hole in H&L base causing the entire base to go airborne. Luckily not at me but some 35' away in my neighbors yard! Yes, I was wearing safety glasses but they only cover the eyes and not the rest of the head!


----------



## dargo (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks Brian Strothcamp, Just bought the PC 6 inch ROS you mentioned. As soon as i put it to work I could tell I was working with a quality tool. At first it seemed a bit heavy but it's so easy to handle the weight is not an issue. To be that it has a 3/16 orbital spin it is really easy to handle and smooth even when slightly tilted. That is definitely something you don't want to do with the Ridgid, because it'll fly right out of your hand. I love everything about this sander: the quality and feel of the tool, the counterbalance design is definitely better built than the Ridgid ("RIDGID designers take note"). I've been working with tools for the last 30 yrs and this is a good one. Don't get me wrong, I have a Ridgid Vac and the thing refuses to die, same thing with a 12" mitre box, also have a Ridgid table saw and in 5 yrs only had to replace motor.


----------

